# 12v pump for radiant floor heat



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have radiant floor heat in my home. I pre-heat my water with solar and wind and use little propane. The one thing I dislike in my system is the electric pumps. Not only are they loud (behind my bedroom wall), they eat more electricity than I like. They also don't run during power outages. I have my home (30x40 floor space with pex running 6" apart) set in two runs. Each with it's own pump. We normally only turn on the back run as the front rooms are heated with a wood stove. The front is run only when we have extreme cold.
Does anyone have any leads on a 12v pump that has successfully been used with radiant floor heat? My google searches are coming up empty.
Thanks!
-LH


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Try searching for RV pumps, 12v.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't wrap my head around a 12 v pump/motor that can keep water/fluid a radiant floor circulation...
Don't know if there is enough HP...
I'm probably wrong...but this has been an interesting thread.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

If you have a look here:
http://solarhomestead.com/off-grid-circulating-pumps/
They list assorted Circulator Pumps (My Grundfos is listed for my radiant heat) but they also show the El Sid Solar Circulating Pump, 12Volt Pumps. Note they aren't cheap. The 12V/20Watt pump only moves 6.0 GPM so that may be an issue depending on your system setup.

IF you google "12v Hot Water Circulating Pump" you'll get many results pop up, not all are suitable for Radiant / Hot Water systems - even though that is what your searching for. This is not an item to buy the cheapest of and I don't know what the El Sid pumps reputation is but I see many solar suppliers selling them, I stuck with Known Good Products (my pumps are all Grundfos but they don't make a 12V pump). 

NOTE: 12V has limits and a car battery will only run such a pump for a little bit if that is what your thinking. Motors are harder on batteries than lights and there is the depth of discharge issue too which kill Lead Acid Batteries quick if abused. Have you considered maybe getting a backup generator and a transfer switch to run some circuits in power fail events ? More expensive BUT it provide power to heat, fridge etc in cases when it's needed. Propane Fueled one can sit, standing by with no worries of the gas souring.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Grundos and Taco both make DC pumps that will work with radiant floor heating. You may want to consider using 24V pumps instead of 12V. The higher voltage is easier on the batteries and pump. 

I'd suggest contacting whoever put in the system to find your best option.

WWW


----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. We installed the system ourselves about 18 years ago. I will look at the pumps mentioned.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LadyHawk77 said:


> Thanks for the replies. We installed the system ourselves about 18 years ago. I will look at the pumps mentioned.


What kind of pumps were you using to start with?


----------

